# Autocruise Pace Problem



## 127567

Hi 

I own an autocruise pace 2008 model unfortunately the manual supplied for the electric system was for another older model. 

the problem is on site using the electrical hookup to the mains 
the leisure battery still runs flat when using lights and heating. 

I would have thought that there should be a way of using the mains supply to charge the leisure battery and also power the lighting in the van. 

Anyone know the answers? 

thanks 

Gill


----------



## bognormike

Hi

I've moved this to the Autocruise forum - it may get you more definitive answers, also Swift (autocruise) may spot it & be able to help.

It sounds to me like the habitation circuit isn't charging, is there a switch on the control panel, and is this switched to charging the base vehilce battery ?


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi bognormike.
The Pace battery charging should be automatic as soon as the mains is connected the charger should swap to charging of the leisure battery. It sounds like there may be a fuse that has gone. I will review your fault with the technical department to see which fuse is the cause.

I have asked for a copy of the electrical layout to be emailed to you which may also help.

Simon


----------



## Guest

I think Swift are slipping. A whole three hours and twenty minutes to get a response...... I don't know what the world is coming to. Incidentally I was going to offer the same advice but Simon beat me to it. We have an Autocruise and the mains battery charging is switchable between the leisure and starter battery. When driving, both recieve a charge.


Tco


----------



## mondo33

Just going slightly off thread I have an Autocruise Startrail 09 reg, it too has the same problem of not charging the leisure battery when on hook up but charges when the engine is running do I have the same fault!!


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi mondo33
It is unlikely that it is the same fault as the hardware is completely different. 

Initial I would check the battery connections. Then the likely fault would be the charger. This can be confirmed if the control panel does not show a small lightning symbol indicating that the mains has been selected and the charger is working. 
Charger part number is N079108.
If this fails I would recommend asking your Dealer to inspect the fault.
Let me know how you get on.

Simon


----------



## mondo33

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi mondo33
> It is unlikely that it is the same fault as the hardware is completely different.
> 
> Initial I would check the battery connections. Then the likely fault would be the charger. This can be confirmed if the control panel does not show a small lightning symbol indicating that the mains has been selected and the charger is working.
> Charger part number is N079108.
> If this fails I would recommend asking your Dealer to inspect the fault.
> Let me know how you get on.
> 
> Simon


Now back in England ..and we went to the dealers this morning confirmed the charger is U/S.... according to the sparky, they are having a lot of Autocruise vans with the same problem!!

Over to you Autocruise (SWIFT)!! and your thoughts on this subject!!


----------



## SwiftGroup

Mondo33
We were made aware by our supplier about a potential problem with the chargers.

The chargers fitted to Autocruise coachbuilts in 2009 were manufactured by Nordlectronica in Italy. The problem was caused by their supplier who made an unauthorized component modification which in turn caused the chargers to fail prematurely. 

Your dealer has been given information of how to contact The Swift Group directly in order to replace the faulty chargers, via a dedicated e-mail address. 

We apologise for this inconvenience to our customers, and please be assured we are doing everything possible to minimise this disruption.

Simon


----------



## mondo33

SwiftGroup said:


> Mondo33
> We were made aware by our supplier about a potential problem with the chargers.
> 
> The chargers fitted to Autocruise coachbuilts in 2009 were manufactured by Nordlectronica in Italy. The problem was caused by their supplier who made an unauthorized component modification which in turn caused the chargers to fail prematurely.
> 
> Your dealer has been given information of how to contact The Swift Group directly in order to replace the faulty chargers, via a dedicated e-mail address.
> 
> We apologise for this inconvenience to our customers, and please be assured we are doing everything possible to minimise this disruption.
> 
> Simon


The dealers kept my van overnight went to se them this morning and they have told me ..and get this ..a 10 day yes 10 day wait for a new charger apparently Swift don't have any in stock..if you were aware of this problem with these chargers WHY!! have'nt you done a recall and fitted a better or uprated charger to the vans in question
At the end of the day I paid rather a lot of cash for said van and the charger is'nt doing it's job if you would like to cotact me via PM facility please feel free Swift!!


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi Mond033,

We were made aware if the change after the fact, and as soon as we were informed, we stopped fitting any suspect chargers.

I appreciate that this fact does not help you, and I apologies that you have had to experience this issue.

A recall in this case was not possible, simply as the Swift Group were not aware of specific batches of chargers that could have this problem.

I am unable to comment on the turn-around time of the chargers, but we do carry stock of these chargers, depending on which model you have fitted.

I have kept this on an open forum, for all to see, however, if you wish to send me a PM with your Chassis Number, I can certainly investigate your case, and come back with a more definite due date for the replacement charger.

Regards,

Simon


----------



## mondo33

*My Chargers arrived*



mondo33 said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo33
> We were made aware by our supplier about a potential problem with the chargers.
> 
> The chargers fitted to Autocruise coachbuilts in 2009 were manufactured by Nordlectronica in Italy. The problem was caused by their supplier who made an unauthorized component modification which in turn caused the chargers to fail prematurely.
> 
> Your dealer has been given information of how to contact The Swift Group directly in order to replace the faulty chargers, via a dedicated e-mail address.
> 
> We apologise for this inconvenience to our customers, and please be assured we are doing everything possible to minimise this disruption.
> 
> Simon
> 
> 
> 
> The dealers kept my van overnight went to se them this morning and they have told me ..and get this ..a 10 day yes 10 day wait for a new charger apparently Swift don't have any in stock..if you were aware of this problem with these chargers WHY!! have'nt you done a recall and fitted a better or uprated charger to the vans in question
> At the end of the day I paid rather a lot of cash for said van and the charger is'nt doing it's job if you would like to cotact me via PM facility please feel free Swift!!
Click to expand...

Got a phone call today 5/11/09 my charger has finally arrived at last only been going on since 21/9/09 so the 10 day period turned into six weeks I suppose to be fair to Swift/Autocruise they have kept in touch via PMs from this forum and Emails and personal phone calls any way the dealers rang and told me it's here then said we're snowed under with work til next week !! NO PROB I said I'm in Ireland until 14th of November I'll come and see you on the 16th van all booked in..hope this one works !!

Thanks to all concerned Ash..Simon and Kerry at Swift


----------



## firewood

well once again mine has the same problem .i have a starblazer that is now 11 months old .the chager packed up about 3 weeks ago the heating packed up 2 weeks ago .there is still other stuff that needs to sorted .the inside panel covering is falling apart the window screen blind is broke the stiching is comeing apart .water guage does not read correct 
and whats even worse is that a local dealer has refused to work on it as it has to meny problams.
all this for only £40+thousand .
not best practice to let the customer do the quality control


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

firewood said:


> well once again mine has the same problem .i have a starblazer that is now 11 months old .the chager packed up about 3 weeks ago the heating packed up 2 weeks ago .there is still other stuff that needs to sorted .the inside panel covering is falling apart the window screen blind is broke the stiching is comeing apart .water guage does not read correct
> and whats even worse is that a local dealer has refused to work on it as it has to meny problams.
> all this for only £40+thousand .
> not best practice to let the customer do the quality control


In the interests of Swift aftercare service, you are welcome to come to us, we never turn away a Swift customer with problems.

Peter


----------



## firewood

thanks peter i do have it booked in for a hab check with you on wednesday and glen is going to access it .and hopefully i will be able to get the work done by you guys 
thanks bob


----------

